

Microsoft.Data, because the 90s were so good, we want to do them again - troygoode
http://ayende.com/Blog/archive/2010/08/03/microsoft.data-because-the-90s-were-so-good-we-want-to.aspx

======
mullr
In their defense, you could write that code much better with a slightly more
nuanced understanding of the language. The platform as a whole is pretty good,
and the 'dynamic' feature does help this simplify this case. But I don't know
why they insist on making their example code so consistently crappy.

------
DjDarkman
Wow, damn, so much Microsoft innovation... and it's MS SQL and MS language
specific.

(YAWN) You could have written that code in most languages with most databases
years ago!

What's next Microsoft?

